# Residential Contracts



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Ok so I am posting my first question on here and I know what everyone is going to say I _should_ do, but I want to know what people actually did when they were first starting out (and why)?

I am in the process of writing up contracts and as I have never done this before I am wondering how many people just use a free template online or copy of someone else's vs. how many people have actually had a lawyer write it up and/or proofread it.

Like I said I know what everyone is going to say I _should_ but [reminder] this is my first year and I will probably only be doing 10-20 drives of family and friends.

Thanks,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your first mistake in plowing,plowing for friends and family!
Lot of copies of contacts are floating around here,you can use the search button and some will come up.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, and same area, I'm just sitting down with customers and working things out, whether it ends up on paper or not is not a concern at this point in time, but since your serving a more upscale clientle, I'd have something on paper.

will


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Willman940;1046756 said:


> , whether it ends up on paper or not is not a concern at this point in time,


Famous last words. :crying:


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ALWAYS GET EVERYTHING IN WRITING!!!! 

And on a side note Will, why would you just have the "upscale" people sign a contract?...... Low income, millionaires doesn't matter, people sue for nothing now a days..... get it in writing and cover your a$$...... It cost me $200 to have my contract drawn up from my lawyer..... 

Friends and Family? Its all fine till someone slips, feels "wronged" and sues you... don't think it won't happen...... Money changes people.....

Get a GL insurance policy and a contract for every customer.....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I explain what I'm going to do, tell them the cost, ask if they have questions, and shake there hand. give them my PH# and say call if you have any questions or concerns. done deal.


----------



## Cranky (Jun 19, 2010)

I've always been sketchy doing business with family members. Sometimes, they make the absolutely worst customers ever.

Snow plowing, or otherwise. LOL.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*starting out*

I like the miester's philosophy, I avoid contracts with single family housing because there is not enough profit per account to put my neck on the line with any promise. If it snows, I'll come and plow it out of the way in a reasonable amount of time and this what it will cost you. This has worked perfectly for the last 20 plus years and i'm too old a dog to change now. Secondly, I've been told ..... If you can't screw your friends and family, Who can you screw.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, I didn't't mean to start trouble. I like alot the later posts already do business with alot of these people, they know where I leave as it is't far, and if they have a problem I expect to see them on my door step. We work it out and move on. I see all points and maybe it is time that I draw up something on paper. I say that for the upscale customer not because of my fear of getting sued its so you have something to cover your ass with. They have a problem, they signed the contract, if its in the contract then I/you better fix it. You say tomato, I say tomAto, but if I get caught saying tomAto....

I think it was already said but, I do have all summer to reconsider.

P.S. I apologize for the spelling and grammer, its very late.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*res contracts*

Again I say, You know these people, they know you. you're gonna do the best you can and it's either gonna suffice or not. If they're satisfied, they'll pay. If they're not satisfied, you either did a crappy job or they're unreasonable. both of these issues are fixable IMO. You know what you gotta do. Welcome to snow plowing, misery loves company. And as I've said before, Experience is a wonderful teacher, go ahead and give it a try.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Willman940;1046756 said:


> I'm in the same boat, and same area, I'm just sitting down with customers and working things out, whether it ends up on paper or not is not a concern at this point in time, but since your serving a more upscale clientle, I'd have something on paper.
> 
> will


Where are you in the west metro?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Ok - I will ask it again since only two or three people have actually answered the original question. 

Should I use a contract that is one here for my first years or spend the money to have an attorney write one up for me? And if your opinion is to go the attorney route why?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Mick76;1046798 said:


> ALWAYS GET EVERYTHING IN WRITING!!!!
> 
> And on a side note Will, why would you just have the "upscale" people sign a contract?...... Low income, millionaires doesn't matter, people sue for nothing now a days..... get it in writing and cover your a$$...... It cost me $200 to have my contract drawn up from my lawyer.....
> 
> ...


So are you saying I should have an attorney write it up for me vs. use one that is already on here?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

plowatnight;1046961 said:


> Again I say, You know these people, they know you. you're gonna do the best you can and it's either gonna suffice or not. If they're satisfied, they'll pay. If they're not satisfied, you either did a crappy job or they're unreasonable. both of these issues are fixable IMO. You know what you gotta do. Welcome to snow plowing, misery loves company. And as I've said before, Experience is a wonderful teacher, go ahead and give it a try.


Thanks - I like your answer!


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Cranky;1046873 said:


> I've always been sketchy doing business with family members. Sometimes, they make the absolutely worst customers ever.
> 
> Snow plowing, or otherwise. LOL.


Thanks for your input, do you have any on the actual question?


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

grandview;1046439 said:


> Your first mistake in plowing,plowing for friends and family!
> Lot of copies of contacts are floating around here,you can use the search button and some will come up.


Thanks for the reply; so I deduct that your advice would be to use one of the free ones found on PS?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can go from a hand shake to a 10 page contract all depends what your plowing. A lot of bigger properties have their own contacts so you need to read them over.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*Res Contracts*

Primo, one other thing I'll say, I'm a small operator (as in I operate all my equipment and some of my shoveling by myself) It takes me 12 to 20 hrs per snowfall total clean (Usually)! I probably average around $100 or so an hour most of it net cuz my stuff is paid for. Some guys on here operate in the hundreds to millions $$ with huge amounts of equipment and employees or subs. Whatever ! ! I'm stupidly happy with my little operation and my customers and this has worked for me, I love what I do. What's the point? Well, you have to judge for yourself, do those big money folks on Minnetonka need a contract? Maybe and a contract is a contract, The parameters needed should be dtermined by you based apon the protection you need for your business. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

PrimoSR;1047044 said:


> So are you saying I should have an attorney write it up for me vs. use one that is already on here?


Yes, Have your attorney write one up... if you do get sued, he will be the one defending you.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

plowatnight;1047095 said:


> Primo, one other thing I'll say, I'm a small operator (as in I operate all my equipment and some of my shoveling by myself) It takes me 12 to 20 hrs per snowfall total clean (Usually)! I probably average around $100 or so an hour most of it net cuz my stuff is paid for. Some guys on here operate in the hundreds to millions $$ with huge amounts of equipment and employees or subs. Whatever ! ! I'm stupidly happy with my little operation and my customers and this has worked for me, I love what I do. What's the point? Well, you have to judge for yourself, do those big money folks on Minnetonka need a contract? Maybe and a contract is a contract, The parameters needed should be dtermined by you based apon the protection you need for your business. Hope this helps!


I don't care how big or small you are, it only takes one slip and fall to ruin everything you've worked hard for...Even if its not your fault you can be brought to court and waste valuable time and $ defending yourself.....

"an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mick76;1047119 said:


> I don't care how big or small you are, it only takes one slip and fall to ruin everything you've worked hard for...Even if its not your fault you can be brought to court and waste valuable time and $ defending yourself.....
> 
> "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure"...


So if I have a contract I will never be sued?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

theplowmeister;1047121 said:


> So if I have a contract I will never be sued?


You won't lose everything you've worked so hard for if you do as your contract states... anybody can sue you for anything but the right contract is EVERYTHING. ...plowmeister youve been on this site enough to know exactly what I'm speaking of, so stop stirring the pot and give your 2 cents to the op instead of my comment ...

I'm just trying to give a new person some good solid advice (which I think I have)...

I'm done here , take it for what its worth and good luck to you primo!


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*Res. Contracts*

Mick, You are correct, That's why I have Insurance, and since I'm small, They can take it all and it wouldn't amount to a hell of a lot. ( I guess that's the ******* in me.) Last year I recieved a call on a sunday after Christmas, "Such and such slipped and broke his hip yesterday." My heart sank a bit and I said well, we'll take care of whatever we have too. The guy wouldn't move his car even though they knew I was out there in the daylight bangin around the driveway. The guy that broke his hip went to the Doc. and later I asked how he was doin' and the Home owner said not too worry he knew it wasn't my fault. End of story, other than this, I treat these customers like family and build relationships every day (it's just my style) and so legal and binding contracts don't mean the same thing to me as they do to other people, hence my statement, " You know what you gotta do" I'm confident as time goes by you do the right thing. If you don't well ..... that's just life ..... right?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

My point.. you can get sued even with a contract. A verbal agreement is also a legal contract. (as long as they dont say "you didn't say that") insurance is what protects you. and being an LLC or corp. 

I have ins.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*Res contracts*

For a guy from the Northeast, Miester, I like the way you think ! ! I'm a home fab'r and anyone who can put a V on a wrangler .... in my book, Has [email protected]!!$ big as churchbells. Happy summer man


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm in minnetonka/Glen lake, and to rebutt my earlier comment of not my concern, was more due to the face that summer just started today. I think thats more of a late summer early fall concern. I could be very wrong.


----------

